# Finally Pics of my plants



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 3, 2007)

Whats good I finally got 2 use a camera for my plants so here they are.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmmm...invisible man strain?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

lol yup, invisible plants. They look like ...Hmm The mairjuana passion forum! lol haha, you might wanna try and re-upload them!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 5, 2007)

mmmmm mmmmmm Looking so good there just crystals haaa


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, amazing!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 8, 2007)

Don`t worry Mr Break Down i have a way of making weed disapeer my self.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 8, 2007)

looks like you guys broke him down a little more than he could   i bet they look lush too


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Don`t worry Mr Break Down i have a way of making weed disapeer my self.


 
:giggle:


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks moma red


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2007)

well, there must be rippers even on the internet.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

boydee said:
			
		

> well, there must be rippers even on the internet.


 
:spit: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 13, 2007)

My bad I Didn't even know this posted. But thanks 4 all tha comments SIKE!!! An Get off me joc cause I couldn't get them to post So instead of being funny give me advice on how to upload tha pics Aiight.


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 13, 2007)

Well Here Are A couple


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 13, 2007)

are you giving them any nutes??
by the looks of it i would say no??
do they get enough sun??


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's some more I haven't took pics of them all. But I got Some, An these pics are from a Week ago An there way bigger now.


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 13, 2007)

An Not anymore I'm going to let nature do its work


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 13, 2007)

Tha second pic is of my biggest An tha last two is tha purp An I got it outside an it don grew bout 3 inches since day before yesterday.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2007)

Mr. Break Down Himself said:
			
		

> My bad I Didn't even know this posted. But thanks 4 all tha comments SIKE!!! An Get off me joc cause I couldn't get them to post So instead of being funny give me advice on how to upload tha pics Aiight.


...heee hee Mr. Breakdowm....some of the guys are bustin' yer hump, ehh?...don't let 'em get to ya'. They're only _funnin'_l_ya'   _ooks like you figured the pic's out 
...nice lookin' ladies


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm growing six purps myself, never heard of them till i saw them at the seed store online.  do You have experience with them? or is this the first time You have grown them? mine are about four weeks, with half indoors and half outdoors.  do You know if they are afgani or sativa? i am new at this and some of them have very broad leaves and some have narrow. the ones outside are putting on height much faster than the ones inside.
good growing to You,
tcbud


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Tcbud An hick An that Aint even half of mine But their so far away I don't feel like going. But Tcbud Yes I have A little experience with tha purp  last year I grew one In tha Same spot those are in. My purp plant is Sativa But I do have indicas It my biggest. Right now anyway But I think My sativa Is going to catch up an pass tha big one Cause it's growing extrememly fast. Tha ones with broad leaves are Indicas An tha ones With Thin Are sativas But it Possible to Have plants with traits of both. Happy growing


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

I would do a little "supercropping" or something to thicken those stalks up on the first one personally. They could also use some Nitrogen from the looks of it as well. Looking pretty good, man.


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 18, 2007)

THANKS man an what do ya mean by supercropping? Is it pruning it repeatedly or what.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

Supercropping is when you go above the first node and crush the stalk in between your fingers. Don't BREAK the stalk, just pinch it between your fingers all the way up to the next node. After that repairs itself (the stalk hardens and thickens up) do the node above and keep going up.This will stop vertical growth and cause the plant to repair itself (make the stalk stronger) and expand side growth (making the plant bush out). I have done it, and it works.

See this thread for more information and pictures of the results:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12700


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 29, 2007)

look how my purp took off since i put it outside. Pics 5 an 6 are of my smallest plant an its budding already


----------

